

Show HN: NamesToFaces - Inspired from this weekend's "web app ideas" post. - mmacneil
http://www.namestofaces.com

======
mmacneil
Original post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2745371>

This was #6, thought it was neat so spun up something similar.

